# Landlord DLX 20 stopped moving, won't lift deck



## Webbie65 (8 mo ago)

So in the middle of mowing, my tractor stopped moving. I swear I heard a click just prior to that, but don't quote me on that. The pedal for making it move feels spongy, not normal. Also, the deck will not lift, either. Seems to be an issue with the hydraulics, yes? How do I troubleshoot this thing?

Thanks in advance,

Warner


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you checked the hydraulic fluid level?? It may be also that your pump has lost suction/prime.


----------

